

Will handheld gaming ever die out in favor of mobile platforms? - takenusernam

What made me think: http://portablegamingregion.com/the-future-of-mobile-and-handheld-gaming/<p>Basically, Vita is half-dead after only a year on the market, manufacturers are becoming more interested in creating gaming tablets and mobile accessories, in spite of the optimization issues, the framework for mobile development is MUCH better... Thoughts?
======
dragonbonheur
Mobile platforms are hand-held, right? Thus hand-held gaming does not die, but
only thrives. The old model of game consoles whether for the living room or
hand held and their premium priced games however is threatened.

~~~
takenusernam
Very witty of you, but no, mobile gaming refers to gaming on mobile platforms
that are NOT dedicated gaming systems, like tablets, smartphones, PDS's, etc.

